# GCC's Baypen Video



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok...I know some are going to get the shorts all bunched up but I know most will like watching most will like to watch the video of us working our dogs. Most of these videos are of my young catahoulas working to get ready for bay trials. Some were just to get the dogs tuned up for the woods.  Yes the hogs are in a pen, not free ranging  or at least not any more.   My video is not half as good as Extreme Team's by Hawg Dawg but it was the best I could throw together using the video editing soft ware my system has and a few nights to put it together....Its alot of work and time to get the quality of his video and it shows.   Well check it out....Couldnt load on Youtube due  to the length of the video and you may need to download  Adobe Flash if it cant view it...  I will rework and shorten down later to reformat the video to improve it...  It may take a second to start  be patient and give me some good feed back...I have thickskin and can take it    
\
<object width="576" height="432" ><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://www.facebook.com/v/1086590360324" /><embed src="http://www.facebook.com/v/1086590360324" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="576" height="432"></embed></object>


----------



## wildlifecory (Jun 29, 2009)

looked good curtis


----------



## hevishot (Jun 29, 2009)

fine video but not very gritty hogs....small pen kinda takes away from it too. Editing looks good though.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 29, 2009)

Hogs have been in the pen way too long...Small boar was raised with the young cats and is tame..he is just now starting to stand and fight the dogs a little...when you are training dogs for baypens you dont want the dogs to get the crap beat out of them ...you have to build them up so they feel dominate and not afraid of gett their tales beat...then if they get too catchy put them in with one to spank their butts and make them set back and bay...different story with a woods dogs...hard to have a great woods dog that will also make a great baypen dog...usually too gritty and cant handle the distractions...  Plans are in the works to extend my pen..I used to have a large circular pen at a buddys house but that didnt work well..tore it down and moved the hogs..Thanks for the comments..


----------



## mauk trapper (Jun 29, 2009)

Give me a break! That was a joke!


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 29, 2009)

*joke*

Missed the punch line than...care to explain your opinion and what you base it on...or do you have any knowledge of the subject at all?




mauk trapper said:


> Give me a break! That was a joke!


----------



## mauk trapper (Jun 29, 2009)

I said all I need to say that is a joke.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 29, 2009)

mauk trapper said:


> I said all I need to say that is a joke.


As I figured...you know nothing about bay dogs or hog hunting ...I can take constructive criticism from someone who has something to base it on but obviously you dont ...thats fine..   Should have some of these dogs at Hickory Crossing on 18-19 July..usually a good turnout but it is hot on the dogs...baypen is shaded and cool .


----------



## mauk trapper (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm just saying you are not doing yourself any favors by putting out these lame videos.


----------



## Baypen Bubba (Jun 29, 2009)

I know it took a lot of time and hard work to make your video.listen to the constructive and let the negitive go ! The Jesse Gyp shows a lot of ability how old is she and how breed.


----------



## hevishot (Jun 29, 2009)

curdogsforhogs said:


> As I figured...you know nothing about bay dogs or hog hunting ...I can take constructive criticism from someone who has something to base it on but obviously you dont ...thats fine..   Should have some of these dogs at Hickory Crossing on 18-19 July..usually a good turnout but it is hot on the dogs...baypen is shaded and cool .



you figured wrong if you think the Mauk Trapper knows nothing about hog hunting....way wrong.  The video just doesn't do much for our sport....not speaking for him but just not the way we do it or like to see the sport represented...


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jun 29, 2009)

great video. its a hog hunting forum and training hog dogs is a very big part of it for us doggers. dont worry about the peta folks they made up their mind a long time ago that they dont like us and im sure they got all the footage they could ask for already, keep em coming curdogsforhogs


----------



## Jonathan Sanders (Jun 29, 2009)

Man that was a good looking video. thats the same way i get my dog started and also keep them in tune. Dont worry what other people say you know they always run their mouth.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 29, 2009)

mauk trapper said:


> I'm just saying you are not doing yourself any favors by putting out these lame videos.


I am tired or worrying about offending those who dont care for the videos PETA/HSUS or any of their like,,,,You may say it hurts the sport but I don;t believe I will do it anymore damage than those who dont support it..I know you are a hunter and have your reasons for not caring for the videos..agin we know about opinions and that everyone has one and thank yours dont stink...no problem...I see you and heavy shot are both hunters....do you watch any hunting shows on tv??  take any pictures and show to anyone of the fish,deer, turkey or ducks you shoot?? 
Have any hunting videos laying around?  If so what makes you any different than me? I really don't have to explain myself to anyone but make the choice to do so.  I could really careless what you think of what I do.  I spent my 22 years defending your right to make your choices and have the same right to make mine..Some hoghunters/baydog guys like to see the videos and as long as I am not doing anything illegal i will continue what I do...


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 29, 2009)

hevishot said:


> you figured wrong if you think the Mauk Trapper knows nothing about hog hunting....way wrong.  The video just doesn't do much for our sport....not speaking for him but just not the way we do it or like to see the sport represented...


really..just read the response to MT goes for you as well...Its our sport just as yours is.. what ever you choose to hunt..I know you have or view videos of hunts ..how is mine any worse??? Is it just because we choose to use dogs??  Its what they were bred for...not to be house dog , neutered pets.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 29, 2009)

Video is ok. The 1st black dog does look at the handler and puts his back to the hog. I'm sure thats a no no in the wild.
I think the only "damaging" issue to me is the size of the pen. Just how big are bay pens in comp?


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Jun 29, 2009)

Good job curtis


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 29, 2009)

buckbacks said:


> Video is ok. The 1st black dog does look at the handler and puts his back to the hog. I'm sure thats a no no in the wild.
> I think the only "damaging" issue to me is the size of the pen. Just how big are bay pens in comp?



every pen is different..not only in size but style  some have trees and others are open and flat like a horse arena  size doesnt matter  comp dogs not expected to hunt the hog down  focus is on what they do with the hog  dont need a huge pen to work a dog to bay..actually to me small pens are harder..dogs have to worry with fence..not sure which dog your refering to  they are docked pts for looking out.rolling out  and dq for catching out.  i would like a 2-5 acre pen to train woods dogs but have to work with what i have


----------



## gnarlyone (Jun 29, 2009)

*Good job*

Video showed exactly what it was intended to show...the dogs working the hog......a true back yard training session....and the critics showed up in true   form also....diarrhea of the mouth.


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER (Jun 29, 2009)

Curtis. You do what you do good video


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 29, 2009)

thanks , I appreciate the comments and will keep working my dogs..Just know that guys like me like seeing the videos,, like to see the dogs working in a pen or in the woods..We all arent covered up with hogs up here in SC so we have to do what we can to keep the dogs tuned up.  I will get a better camera soon to improve the video quality and use some help working the dogs so I can video and not jump hogs and handle dogs at the same time.


----------



## hevishot (Jun 29, 2009)

curdogsforhogs said:


> really..just read the response to MT goes for you as well...Its our sport just as yours is.. what ever you choose to hunt..I know you have or view videos of hunts ..how is mine any worse??? Is it just because we choose to use dogs??  Its what they were bred for...not to be house dog , neutered pets.



no man, we ARE doggers too...and are all for them doing just what they are bred for. We just don't work our dogs in  bay pens...just never needed to in order to train 'em. It just looks bad IN MY OPINION but keep on keepin' on...you asked for opinions and got some...no harm meant.  Some are all for it and thats just fine.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey, did I miss something? I thought that PETA stands for People Eating Tastey Animals. LOL


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 29, 2009)

*Baydogs*

Dont mind the comments  just short smart comments with no explanation get no where ..Hard to compete at comps with a woods dog...My woods dogs start looking for the catch dog or us to come leg the hog once they get them bayed in the pen...lol they cant beleive we dont come running in...baypen dogs got to have concentration and focus not distracted by the crowds or the noise and not take there eyes off the hog...  Hard to train dogs for that in the woods...Up in our part of SC we hunt the mountains and the hogs are scattered and hard to get into and then out once you catch them...NO ag fields to pull them into a location so its hard to keep dogs fired up when you cant get in on the hogs regularly..  I am by no means an expert at baypen comps but enjoy competing and going to the bays...I would rather be in the woods hunting like you boys...Some great woods dogs wont bay in a pen and likewise great baypen dogs cant find there butt in the woods....I like to think the dogs we are raising and training do both well...the pups I am raising start baying at 12 weeks and younger in a pen and havent let up yet...they also hunt their tails off in the woods...


----------



## spaz (Jun 29, 2009)

I know one thing, it is obvious you take care of your dogs and are serious about the sport and hunt. I know from experience how hard it is to get footage. you keep it rolling and spent countless hours doing it and come up with some really good stuff. As you stated it helps a bunch when you have help and your camera person whether it be you or someone else, is just that, a camera person that is not expected to do anything else but film.  Thumbs up to you and your videoing.  Curious what kind of camera do you have.?


----------



## j_seph (Jun 29, 2009)

I as you have thick hide and will probally catch the h e double LL for saying this and I ain't PETA HSUS nor against hunting hogs with dogs. You can search my post on here about the hunting hogs woth dogs and you will find this is my only negative response about it. But..........................what is the diffrence in this and fighting dogs in a pen? If this was done in say a 1 to 5 acre pen where the hogs had a half a chance rather than in a 20x20 pen IMO. I am sure you could care less of my opinon with it being of this nature but you asked. As for the videoing skills, you got it going and won't be long till your videoing the hunt like Extreme Teams and I do look forward to seeing it. JMO sorry dude


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for thr comment..the difference is that dogs on hos is legal  dogs/dogs is not and wouldnt care to eat the loser would you...Has a purpose and feeds many people from the meat from th hogs we catch  ...I disagree with dog on dog  and dont care to see it,,


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 29, 2009)

*camera*

Sony DSC-H7 Digital camera  with movie mode and 8,1 megapixels and 15x optical zoom.  works okay but need better pixel qty 





spaz said:


> I know one thing, it is obvious you take care of your dogs and are serious about the sport and hunt. I know from experience how hard it is to get footage. you keep it rolling and spent countless hours doing it and come up with some really good stuff. As you stated it helps a bunch when you have help and your camera person whether it be you or someone else, is just that, a camera person that is not expected to do anything else but film.  Thumbs up to you and your videoing.  Curious what kind of camera do you have.?


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice job buddy. Aint nothing wrong with that pen for starting woods dogs or training comp dogs. Funny how all the experts on here with negative opinions aint ever posted nothing.my guess is weekend warriors with one sorry dog or they hunt with somebody with dogs so now there hogdoggers.


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER (Jun 30, 2009)

hogdog76 said:


> nice job buddy. Aint nothing wrong with that pen for starting woods dogs or training comp dogs. Funny how all the experts on here with negative opinions aint ever posted nothing.my guess is weekend warriors with one sorry dog or they hunt with somebody with dogs so now there hogdoggers. Keep it up



100 percent right


----------



## hevishot (Jun 30, 2009)

ROOSTER HOGGER said:


> 100 percent right



yea man...maybe I could buy that pit you have tied up to the bumper of your house and grow a sporty beard or whatever that thing  Hogdogs76 has hangin' off his chin then we could be sho nuff real hog hunters....course we would have to post pitures of awl ar hawgs an maike them tuf lookin' fases in 'em so's everbudy nos we meen bisnuss...


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER (Jun 30, 2009)

hevishot said:


> yea man...maybe I could buy that pit you have tied up to the bumper of your house and grow a sporty beard or whatever that thing  Hogdogs76 has hangin' off his chin then we could be sho nuff real hog hunters....course we would have to post pitures of awl ar hawgs an maike them tuf lookin' fases in 'em so's everbudy nos we meen bisnuss...



_Wise-acre_


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jun 30, 2009)

hevishot said:


> yea man...maybe i could buy that pit you have tied up to the bumper of your house and grow a sporty beard or whatever that thing  hogdogs76 has hangin' off his chin then we could be sho nuff real hog hunters....course we would have to post pitures of awl ar hawgs an maike them tuf lookin' fases in 'em so's everbudy nos we meen bisnuss...


cmon buddy lets see the dogs you raised and trained.i dont post any pics anymore but even when i did most of us wont post 1 out of 25 hogs we catch but i dont believe ive ever seen you post one you have caught ill tell you what get your dogs and come down here and im sure one of us has a spot we can take you and you show us how its done


----------



## 1nightstalker (Jun 30, 2009)

man i love everthing about the video and the dogs look and respond great to yhe movement of the hog if you love it who care what people think (my girl want me around the house doing yard work every day with no play--why do some people you click with and others no matter who much you try you just cant click with them)


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks 1Night...no play isnt fun at all for sure..


----------



## Todd E (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice dogs.....am sure you think a lot of them

Sorry your thread turned into an "opinion thread" when it -->is not<-- one.
I take it as you were just asking for "editing/video" critiques.

Hope you find and bay many with them...........


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks...just wanted to show my dogs working and play with the video editing to see how taht would come out...not trying to start a video production line just showcase a few dogs for sale...or for fun


----------



## kornbread (Jul 1, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> CMON BUDDY LETS SEE THE DOGS YOU RAISED AND TRAINED.I DONT POST ANY PICS ANYMORE BUT EVEN WHEN I DID MOST OF US WONT POST 1 OUT OF 25 HOGS WE CATCH BUT I DONT BELIEVE IVE EVER SEEN YOU POST ONE YOU HAVE CAUGHT.ILL TELL YOU WHAT GET YOUR DOGS AND COME DOWN HERE AND IM SURE ONE OF US HAS A SPOT WE CAN TAKE YOU AND YOU SHOW US HOW ITS DONE.


 i will donate him some land so he can show us how its done.


----------



## hevishot (Jul 1, 2009)

kornbread said:


> i will donate him some land so he can show us how its done.



Lol...don't need your land (yours or someone's you get to hunt?)...or to show ya'll how its done.  Ya'll are obviously good at what you do and want everyone to know it.  See, thats the problem with you boys...ya'll act like its some big deal to catch hogs. Like its so hard or makes you the toughest dudes around...we don't think its a big deal at all but do it some for the fun of it, mostly on farms we own in an effort to control the sorry critters.....


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jul 1, 2009)

hevishot said:


> lol...don't need your land (yours or someone's you get to hunt?)...or to show ya'll how its done.  Ya'll are obviously good at what you do and want everyone to know it.  See, thats the problem with you boys...ya'll act like its some big deal to catch hogs. Like its so hard or makes you the toughest dudes around...we don't think its a big deal at all but do it some for the fun of it, mostly on farms we own in an effort to control the sorry critters.....


you use we quite a bit so am i correct in guessing you dont have dogs but have just been with others? Still waiting on those pics too


----------



## hevishot (Jul 1, 2009)

correct, I don't have hog dogs...but do catch hogs. You won't see pics so dont hold your breath...like I said, its just not that big a deal to catch and tie a sorry ol hog....Seems you and alot of the other boys on here think it makes you look all tough with that "look what I dun" face ya'll put on for pics, I just don't view it that way....different strokes.  Course I'd love for hogs to be gone all together and never fool with another one....the damage and problems they cause me far outweigh the fun of fooling with them...just my opinion...I know ya'll love it and will do WHATEVER it takes to make sure there are always hogs to catch....which does nothing but create problems for the people that actually have to deal with the sorry critters on their OWN property.


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER (Jul 1, 2009)

People dont like hogs stay off hog huntin forum. Its for hog hunters


----------



## hevishot (Jul 1, 2009)

ROOSTER HOGGER said:


> People dont like hogs stay off hog huntin forum. Its for hog hunters



I don't like 'em..but I hunt 'em...and its the hog hunting forum...can you follow that?...


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jul 1, 2009)

*Heard yor comments about the video. How about moving on!!*

Got it you dont care for hogdoggers or just the hogs...You hunt what you like no concern here but this was my thread post your comments about anything other than the video on your own thread. Those of us who like dogging hogs will keep right on doing so...





hevishot said:


> correct, I don't have hog dogs...but do catch hogs. You won't see pics so dont hold your breath...like I said, its just not that big a deal to catch and tie a sorry ol hog....Seems you and alot of the other boys on here think it makes you look all tough with that "look what I dun" face ya'll put on for pics, I just don't view it that way....different strokes.  Course I'd love for hogs to be gone all together and never fool with another one....the damage and problems they cause me far outweigh the fun of fooling with them...just my opinion...I know ya'll love it and will do WHATEVER it takes to make sure there are always hogs to catch....which does nothing but create problems for the people that actually have to deal with the sorry critters on their OWN property.


----------



## hevishot (Jul 1, 2009)

sounds good Curtis...got baited by your boys. sorry 'bout that.


----------



## PWalls (Jul 1, 2009)

Video quality good. Editing was good. Bet you put a lot of time into it.

I think seeing the dogs and hogs in a really small pen like that is similar to a hunter driving around town with the dead buck on his truck hood/tailgate for all to see. Ultimately leads to a bad taste in the general public's mouth.

But, legal and accepted method of training. I just wouldn't necessarily publicize it in the small pen part because of the perception.

Good video. Awesome dogs.


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Jul 1, 2009)

Not to back track but got on here late one difference between what curdogs4hogs was doing and dog fighting is you didnt see any mutalation most people do not allow there hogs to get harmed and alot of people dont even want the dogs to catch there hog and if they do most people try to get them off as quickly as possible so there is a big difference in working a hog and dog fighting just to make it clear a whole lot less injurys to the animals and is not intend dog fighting is intended and tried for injury if not death hog doggers and dog fighters are 2 totally different breeds just my 2 cents


----------



## j_seph (Jul 1, 2009)

curdogsforhogs said:


> Got it you dont care for hogdoggers or just the hogs...You hunt what you like no concern here but this was my thread post your comments about anything other than the video on your own thread. Those of us who like dogging hogs will keep right on doing so...


Well said curdog


----------



## I_like_to_hunt (Jul 2, 2009)

i luv watching these videos. keep it up curdog. idk y people got to say anythang neg, just keep it to urself . keep the videos coming


----------



## molly (Jul 2, 2009)

*Curtis    Curdogs*

I loved it keep the shows coming...most folks like myself don`t have a clue what hog hunting with dogs is about....You got some good looking dogs and it takes alot of love and work to keep dogs like yours looking good....and tain`n is just half the work...I can tell your dogs really want to please you cause you are thier Master the one that takes care of them......I use a Sony 60X Optical hard drive camera and it is easy to use and the software is easy to use also....I made me a pistol handle out of pvc pipe and with the camera bracket mounted on it and all I have to do is aim it....the camera and backet like the one on my coyote gun.


----------



## bdpost (Jul 2, 2009)

hey Molly good looking set up! lets see some of your footage! Keep the videos and pics coming


----------



## HOGHUNTER64 (Jul 2, 2009)

New to site but i like it good video


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 5, 2009)

What does it have to do with a small pen or a big one the dog is still gonna be in the hogs face if they are any good.


----------



## jessew (Jul 5, 2009)

Mr.curtis i liked the video. Dogs looked good hope to see you soon.went up to perry the week end caught several hogs .i like you dont have alot of places to hunt down here in baxley . We have a pen to where we train the dogs.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jul 5, 2009)

Had the pups out running around today...looked good playing in the woods...some were trailing around  starting to be able to tell alittle about their personalities


----------



## hog hunter 45 (Nov 16, 2009)

i cant say anything bad about any of those dogs all great dogs but i must say that benson is the REAL DEAL good work man keep it up


----------



## Florida Curdog (Nov 16, 2009)

Good video. I still like the looks of that Elco dog.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Nov 17, 2009)

Good lookin dogs  curdogsforhogs keep it up and forget about the little trash talkers on here i haven evven seen him before on here so dont worry bout it.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks guys, HH45 I have to agree that Benson is the Big Dog on the Yard and gets anything he wants. I will let a lot of dogs go but it will be hard turning loose of him for sure..Fo the woods its hard to beat Bill the FBMC, runs silent, good speed and endurance and nose and will stop the hog but has sense to know when to bay and when to catch. He so far has been on every hog we have stopped in the woods since he was 10 mo.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Nov 17, 2009)

that first plot in the video is a heck of a pen dog its fast and it shuts them hogs down... how is it in the woods????


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Nov 18, 2009)

she  does well, good strike dog


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Nov 18, 2009)

will she put the breaks on them when she strikes??? or run them all day???


----------



## huntemwfo (Nov 18, 2009)

Good video. Dont let it bother you. Check out past posts. Some same certain people who responded to your post always have negative things to say. They just enjoy reving people up.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Mar 17, 2010)

btt


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Mar 17, 2010)

Jessie Gyp is for sale if anyone is interested in her...


----------



## gigem (Mar 18, 2010)

Hevishot got his lunch money took everyday in school! You should go to a bird watching forum.


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Mar 18, 2010)

Good Job my man


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Mar 18, 2010)

Is Jessie a pen or woods dog?


----------



## sammy33 (Mar 18, 2010)

great video they are  looking good..and they are nice dogs....keep at it..and i love the video..keep on posting them...


----------



## big country rnr (Mar 18, 2010)

great job on the video brother!


----------



## tony32 (Mar 18, 2010)

well i dont know much but my vote is good video keep it up


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 18, 2010)

I liked the video, but as you asked, here is My opinion.

That dog looked good latchin on, however, I am concerned about it going round in circles and rubbing right up next to that Other BIG OLE Big.........if this happened in the woods, would that Pig not KILL your dog? 

 I thought I heard you mention something about a Pet pig that is tame?  Time to EAT the pet and get a new training hog.  Maybe a littler one? 
 No I dont know jack about doggin, but one thing I am SURE about is that in the Wild, the pigs are NOT going to be nice.........sounds like a DEADLY Surprise awaits your dogs


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 18, 2010)

liked the Zydeco style music...pen too small for me..brown dog DQ...black dog workin it...needs a few spots edited a little more....over all a good video....that shouldn't hurt anybody with thick skin


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Mar 18, 2010)

*video*

good job curts ! where was "EMMA" ? Do you still have her?


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Mar 18, 2010)

I hear you..pulled it back to save to new harddrive last one crashed a few weeks back.. pen iks small but its just for starting dogs.. had a much larger circular pen but got tired of hearing my friend complaining about having to feed the hogs with the food I always bought and also bought all the wire and post..so I pulled it out of his pasture and moved to my small wooded lot..just not enough room to make it as big as i would like


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Mar 18, 2010)

NEGA Hog Hunter said:


> good job curts ! where was "EMMA" ? Do you still have her?



That video is old and I didnt have Emma yet...she is doing great..quickly taking her spot as top dog on the yard for sure...noticing her and Speck , my cat strike dog are competing for track now


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Mar 18, 2010)

bfriendly said:


> I liked the video, but as you asked, here is My opinion.
> 
> That dog looked good latchin on, however, I am concerned about it going round in circles and rubbing right up next to that Other BIG OLE Big.........if this happened in the woods, would that Pig not KILL your dog?
> 
> ...



actually as long as the dog has the ear and is sided up to the hog it will be hard for him to get cut..but that pit was only 7 mo and was learning to catch and hadnt got into the cranking down...those other dogs have been on plenty of wild hogs outside the pen and there was one there we could bay on that was as rough and mean as anything in the woods for sure.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Mar 18, 2010)

HAPPY DAD said:


> Is Jessie a pen or woods dog?


More Pen but she has been on hogs in the woods..just never hunted her much but she was on hogs everytime...honored bay but never saw her take her on track..I mainly got her for a brood gyp but never got to breed her seemed to always miss her  and used her to start pups baying...she leaves out as soon as my strike dog opens and i never saw her again till I got to the hog...that being said i havent taken her out alone so she hasnt had to work to find her own hog


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 19, 2010)

I forgot to mention, you have some BEAUTIFUL DOGS! and I too have to give Props to that Black Dog. Even though I dont know jack about Doggin, it was CLEAR that that Dog was WORKIN IT LIKE CHAMP!


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks Bensons a pretty decent Catahoula


----------



## JackJack77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Awesome video bud, I plan on doing the same this weekend, got me a new bird/bull gonna see if it's in'm !!


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Mar 19, 2010)

we made some more today but having trouble loading..thanks


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 20, 2010)

curdogsforhogs said:


> actually as long as the dog has the ear and is sided up to the hog it will be hard for him to get cut..but that pit was only 7 mo and was learning to catch and hadnt got into the cranking down...those other dogs have been on plenty of wild hogs outside the pen and there was one there we could bay on that was as rough and mean as anything in the woods for sure.



i think BF was talking about when it was between the two pigs latched to the ear....


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Mar 20, 2010)

gotcha...neither hog had any fight but i have had them fight dogs off like that in the woods


----------



## superfly08 (Mar 21, 2010)

wow people will go crazy if they seen a catch dog in a training pen. hahaha, good video


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Mar 21, 2010)

let em...thanks...not something we do regularly but we needed to make sure he would catch and not let go before putting him in the woods


----------



## gsp14 (Mar 21, 2010)

get'em boys love it h*ll with them that dont like it dont watch it go look at something else on here


----------

